# Princeton, WV-Jake, M adult, showlineX (Mercer Co)



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

This is "Jake" the 3rd GSD who is in the Mercer Co Shelter in Princeton WV. in an outside run. He's a mature adult male, but I don't know his age. 

Some of the staff thinks he has hip dysplasia based on the way he looks and stands. Actually he appears to have some American showline breeding in him and he is very angulated in the rear and his hock drop low to the ground... typical of showline breeding. Of course being a german shepherd he could still have some hip problems, but without xrays it's not possible to tell. He actually moves very sound and has a fluent gait. Overall his conformation is oddly very disproportionate but that's of no importance. He IS a pretty boy. 

Jake is a sweet sweet fella and very friendly and submissive. A big marshmellow. Only problem is it seems he has never had a leash on him and is scared to death of being asked to walk on a leash. He whimpers loudly and cries pathetically like he's being severely hurt... He gets scared and cowers and rolls over on his back. It's heartbreaking to see him act so scared. I dont' have a clue if there was some event in his past that led him to act this way or if in someway something is actually hurting him. He didn't walk far and I wasn't pulling on him.. he just wanted no part in going along with a collar and leash on him. 

When he ran loose he went from run to run visiting with the other dogs and showed no aggressiveness in meeting them through the run fencing. He's such a nice boy and would be well worth taking time to teach him to walk on lead. 

Pull help is available as well as low cost boarding in the area. He's NOT on their petfinder site yet. But here's a link to the Mercer Co Shelter site: PETFINDER MERCER COUNTY SHELTER PRINCETON WV


----------



## Mom2Sam (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Mercer Co Shelt. WV.GSD "Jake", adult M showlineX*








What a gorgeous dog! I can not believe these beautiful dogs end up in shelters. It just amazes me and I honestly had no idea until I joined this site.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Mercer Co Shelt. WV.GSD "Jake", adult M showlineX*

This is a serious GS! Looks like he could be a K9 dog.


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Mercer Co Shelt. WV.GSD "Jake", adult M showlineX*

Though he looks impressive and a dog to be reckoned with, Jake is a big marshmellow and gentle as a kitten. He is very submissive and kind. He would never hold up under any harsh training or handling. He loves attention and petting....

Here's a short video of him at the shelter taken Saturday. His poor little tail looks like a puppy tail on a big dog!! 

PHOTOBUCKET VIDEO LINK: JAKE, MERCER COUNTY SHELTER


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Mercer Co Shelt. WV.GSD "Jake", adult M showlineX*

awww how much time does he have ??Wish I could take him. I am full and no rescue backing me. He seems like a sweetie.......


----------



## mmackey (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Mercer Co Shelt. WV.GSD "Jake", adult M showlineX*

Oh my goodness he looks like a luv bug


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Mercer Co Shelt. WV.GSD "Jake", adult M showlineX*

he is gorgeous, wish i was closer


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Mercer Co Shelt. WV.GSD "Jake", adult M showlineX*

same shelter as this dog:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=761951&page=1#Post761951


----------



## Mom2Sam (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Mercer Co Shelt. WV.GSD "Jake", adult M showlineX*

I am still in love with him, what a handsome boy! I almost can't stop looking at him.


----------



## GSD_Love (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Mercer Co Shelt. WV.GSD "Jake", adult M showlineX*

He is STUNNING! Hope he gets out!


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Mercer Co Shelt. WV.GSD "Jake", adult M showlineX*

he looks like a nice dog; i watched th video, no aggression towards other dogs; is he avoiding humans? or just a bit scared?


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Mercer Co Shelt. WV.GSD "Jake", adult M showlineX*

i'm willing to adopt him; am trying to get ahold of the shelter that he's in to see if they'll ok an out of state adoption

he looks a lot like a gsd i used to own several years ago


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Mercer Co Shelt. WV.GSD "Jake", adult M showlineX*

Jake likes people... he was just a tad shy as I was standing in front of his run with the camera and he was a bit hesitant to come out by me. But he really likes people and attention. It will take some patience to get him used to walking on a leash but well worth the effort. I'm going to stop back by and put a harness on him so he can get used to it but it will be later in the week (thurs)if he's still there. I live 45 mins from the shelter... wish I lived closer as I would love to get by to see him sooner. Hope it works out for you!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Mercer Co Shelt. WV.GSD "Jake", adult M showlineX*

i so hope something works out for this boy...i do love those american showline dogs...hope someone else does too!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Mercer Co Shelt. WV.GSD "Jake", adult M showlineX*

bump for jake.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Mercer Co Shelt. WV.GSD "Jake", adult M showlineX*

up you go.


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: Mercer Co Shelt. WV.GSD "Jake", adult M showlineX*

Bumping Jake from falling off Pg 1


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Mercer Co Shelt. WV.GSD "Jake", adult M showlineX*

i'm not convinced he's an Amer showline dog; he reminds me of a german import that i had several years ago; some of their show line dogs are VERY angulated

any other opinions out there?


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: Mercer Co Shelt. WV.GSD "Jake", adult M showlineX*

Ellen366 - did you speak with shelter yet?

Regardless of lines - he needs out of the shelter.


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Mercer Co Shelt. WV.GSD "Jake", adult M showlineX*

Yeah, I agree getting him out of there is of the first and formost importance! And he definately could have some german cross in him also but he's pretty loose in the hocks and he's way down on them, something the german breeders definately frown apon producing. Definately created from american showline breeding! Not that it matters, but I do find these lines for the most part to be more low key and easy going than german lines..he's a big softy too! I just love them all... they're all beautiful to me! 

Jake really needs a kind and loving home.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Mercer Co Shelt. WV.GSD "Jake", adult M showlineX*

wishing for some good news for jake!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Mercer Co Shelt. WV.GSD "Jake", adult M showlineX*

bump


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Mercer Co Shelt. WV.GSD "Jake", adult M showlineX*

Correct-he needs out of the shelter asap. He is not safe there. Boarding is available locally.


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Mercer Co Shelt. WV.GSD "Jake", adult M showlineX*

yes, i'm working w/them to adopt him; i've sent application and money; now he needs to be neutered and i have to figure out how to get him from WV to FL


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Mercer Co Shelt. WV.GSD "Jake", adult M showlineX*

forruger

are you going to go see jake tomorrow? i'd love to know more about him...where did he come from, why was he surrendered, how old is he; the usual questions, and of course i'd love to see more pics of him

if you have any transport ideas/suggestions i'd love to hear them

any additional info would be greatly appreciated

ellen


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Mercer Co Shelt. WV.GSD "Jake", adult M showlineX*

Ellen, yes, I have to go to Princeton tomorrow. I'll be glad to get more pictures/video of Luke and ask the shelter if they have anymore information they can pass on about him. Out of curiosity I would love to get some insight into why he is so terrified of having any constraints on him...just makes you wonder if the owner may have tried incorrectly training with an e-collar or some other harsh means that and has him scared to death. But I was going to put a harness on him and leave it on him so he will learn it won't hurt him. 

I can also put you in touch with a person in Princeton who has lots of transport information and contacts Ellen. Thanks!!

pat


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Mercer Co Shelt. WV.GSD "Jake", adult M showlineX*

hi pat

i was given a name for transport and i spoke to her; we have a verbal agreement w/an estimated transport price; so that problem is solved; i spoke w/her on the phone nad she seems to be very nice, so i think he'll be ok w/her (but, just in case, i'll take the transport info...that way i can have a backup contact if something changes)

she's going to go to the shelter also and try to put a collar on him and work w/him a bit; it's a 12 hr transport from there to here, so she'll need to get him out of his crate at least once; i give her a lot of credit and respect for doing this; she is a vet tech, so she has a good understanding of dogs and obviously cares

i'm still hungry for any info on him as well as pics; thank you so much for your assistance; i've never adopted a dog long distance before and it's actually more of a hassle (and more expensive) than i'd anticipated; but, that being said, i'm ok w/it; jake needs a home and i have room for him

looking forward to seeing the pics and hearing from you tomorrow
ellen


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Mercer Co Shelt. WV.GSD "Jake", adult M showlineX*

well bless you ellen, long distance adoptions can be pretty scary. sending you best wishes for success and smooth sailing! and if you do run into problems, there's logs of knowledge and good advice here on the board!
katherine


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Mercer Co Shelt. WV.GSD "Jake", adult M showlineX*

thanks; i'm a bit nervous about this whole situation; but i've made a committment to jake and i'm following through no matter what

this may be my last long distance adoption though; it's been very time consuming and frustrating; i'm a control freak and it's very difficult to rely on others; i pray that in the end everything goes well and he integrates into my pack easily and well

thanks to all for their good wishes and esp to pat (forruger) who's being my eyes, ears and hands; she's going back to the shelter tomorrow to try and get me more info and give me more input; and i can't say enough good things about donna, lisa and jeannette who work at the shelter; they've been most helpful and are in regular phone contact w/me; they've given me names and numbers re vets, transports, boarding; i couldn't have done this without them

ellen


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Mercer Co Shelt. WV.GSD "Jake", adult M showlineX*

well i am thinking about you ellen. how many are in your pack? and do you have facilities that you can totally segregate mr. jakester for a while. there is a honeymoon period and no matter what you ALWAYS want to be safe. i think the odds are in favor of NOT having any trouble, but you always want to be prepared with a plan B...up to and including plans for what you will do if he absolutely does not work out, for whatever reason. my motto here has always been "hope for the best, plan for the worst". can you pm me and tell me where you are in florida?
many blessings, 
katherine


----------



## mmackey (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Mercer Co Shelt. WV.GSD "Jake", adult M showlineX*



> Originally Posted By: ellen366this may be my last long distance adoption though;


now...now







you never know - this may end up being the first of many long distance adoptions









I think as you get to see the need for dogs everywhere, no matter where that special dog is (the one that captures your heart)... you will go the distance no matter what. 

Best of luck with your new addition!


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Mercer Co Shelt. WV.GSD "Jake", adult M showlineX*

So Jake is safe?


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Mercer Co Shelt. WV.GSD "Jake", adult M showlineX*

yes; there's a hold on him at this time and they should have the adoption fee in their hand tomorrow or friday (i mailed it)


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Mercer Co Shelt. WV.GSD "Jake", adult M showlineX*

i've been active w/rescue for years and am used to bringing new dogs into the group; i too follow the adage of hope for the best but plan for the worst; i'm busily trying to get as much info about him as i can so i can be prepared for him


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Mercer Co Shelt. WV.GSD "Jake", adult M showlineX*

so true, he captured my heart b/c he looks like a gsd i had several years ago; he was such a good dog; like so many, i still miss him today


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Mercer Co Shelt. WV.GSD "Jake", adult M showlineX*

oh you betcha, he looks a great deal like my boy the cashman, who is also american show lines. so he caught my eye right away.


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Mercer Co Shelt. WV.GSD "Jake", adult M showlineX*

Ellen.. I think adopting Jake will work out fine....Honestly if I had the ability to adopt or foster, Jake would come home with me. His overall personality and temperment is great and there is nothing more I'd love to do than work with him to get him over his fear of a collar and leash and continue on with basic obedience training with him. He's a very sweet boy. Jake has gotten a lot of sympathy from my friends in the AKC breed ring who otherwise don't get too invoved in rescue. . .breeders shouldn't sell nice dogs like him without an aggreement to take him back if the buyer can't keep him. Allowing him to end up in the shelter is totally irresponsible on the breeders part! Phew, now that being said, I will send you whatever additional information and pictures I get on him today. 
Thanks!!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Mercer Co Shelt. WV.GSD "Jake", adult M showli*

Just watched the video. He reminds me so much of my Basu when I first took him home that it made me cry. Basu was from German working lines and was owned by a doctor but had been so badly neglected and abused. He loved other dogs (and Jake clearly loves and is submissive to other dogs so that's a good sign) but initially was getting jumped all of the time by dominant males ((not by Chama!) because he had so little self-confidence.









He was very frightened of people and hated the leash. He would roll submissively whenever her saw it. I counter conditioned him using positive reinforcement and turned the leash thing around pretty quickly. The people thing took many years but eventually he got more confident around people. 

Anyway, so glad you're adopting him! My Basu was a wonderful dog. No picnic, that's for sure, but I loved him very much and it was really rewarding to watch him gain self confidence, learn how to play, etc.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Mercer Co Shelt. WV.GSD "Jake", adult M showli*

ellen, i'm thinking the good thoughts for you and jake!


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Mercer Co Shelt. WV.GSD "Jake", adult M showlineX*



> Originally Posted By: ellen366forruger
> 
> are you going to go see jake tomorrow? i'd love to know more about him...where did he come from, why was he surrendered, how old is he; the usual questions, and of course i'd love to see more pics of him
> 
> ...


























Ellen, here are some more pictures. I pm'd you the information on him as I talked to the owners neice today. In a nutshell, he's one and half years old, bought for a "breeding dog" and turned into the shelter because the owner thought he had hip dysplasia based on his conformation and gait... no xrays ever done on him. He's a really neat dog!! I spent more time with him today and just love him!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Mercer Co Shelt. WV.GSD "Jake", adult M showli*

So he was probably kept kenneled his whole life. And he may very well have hip dysplasia. His muscles probably didn't even get a chance to develop, who knows????









Ellen--Have you had experience working with undersocialized dogs? 

I just love his muddy nose. He is a handsome boy, that's for sure!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Mercer Co Shelt. WV.GSD "Jake", adult M showli*

Is it okay to notify the Mods that this guy is safe?


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Mercer Co Shelt. WV.GSD "Jake", adult M showli*

Yes, he was kenneled but let out to run and was raised around kids and other dogs. He's not a really fearful dog inspite of that, just very submissive and no doubt hasn't been 'off the farm' up till now. 

At least he was raised in a run or kennel which is better than the ones who spend half their lives in a crate. Neither are good ways to raise a dog, but I guess any of them can turn out with hip dysplasia no matter how much preventative care they are given( or not given) while growing up. I've only seen him twice and he's not shown any signs of limping (or hopping when running ) both times and he has a very nice gait.


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Mercer Co Shelt. WV.GSD "Jake", adult M showlineX*

does anyone know if the owner contacted the breeder to see if they would take him back? or just dump him at the shelter?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Mercer Co Shelt. WV.GSD "Jake", adult M showli*

There's no way of knowing for sure about the HD without taking x-rays. It is asymptomatic in many dogs. And honestly if he does have some sort of structural problem it could be a spinal issue or who knows what. Or he could just have low muscle mass or he could just be built that way. 

How strange that they didn't have x-rays done though and if they purchased him to breed then you would think they would have looked at the parents.







Ugh.


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Mercer Co Shelt. WV.GSD "Jake", adult M showlineX*

thanks for doing this for me; he looks comfortable in his harness, lol; and what a muddy nose, lol

i'm looking forward to getting him down here

thanks for the background info

ellen


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Mercer Co Shelt. WV.GSD "Jake", adult M showli*

yes, the mods can removed him from the forum; he's had a hold on him since this past monday and they've accepted my adoption application; right now we're just in the process of arranging his transport


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Mercer Co Shelt. WV.GSD "Jake", adult M showli*

yes, i have more than 30 yrs rescue experience


----------

